# Shoulder plane



## planerboy (May 3, 2011)

Looking for a good shoulder plane. Will use mostly for trimming and planing tenons. Any suggestions??


----------



## rsetina (Nov 30, 2009)

I just bought the Stanley #92 Sweetheart shoulder plane and it does a great job for what you need for it to do. I planed the tenon on a bread board end and the sweetheart did a great job.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Can always make one from a block plane...


----------



## planerboy (May 3, 2011)

Thats a great idea......do u happen to have the conversion plans? I have also been lookin at the Stanley sweetheart 92....


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/home-made-shoulder-plane-24177/

Look here.


----------



## planerboy (May 3, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> Can always make one from a block plane...


That still trips me out man... lol... It's still just as cool as the first time I saw it!

~tom


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I have the new Stanley Sweetheart #92 as well and it is an excellent shoulder plane. For the price I recommend the hell out of it.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

ACP said:


> I have the new Stanley Sweetheart #92 as well and it is an excellent shoulder plane. For the price I recommend the hell out of it.


Where'd you buy it from?

~tom


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

BTW... Does anyone have any experience with any planes from Grizzly???

I wouldn't really expect too much, but who knows...

~tom


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Local store called Tool Depot. Check amazon though. I got mine for $70.new. They have been cheaper lately.


----------



## cramer (May 5, 2011)

Lie Nielsen is my favourite, no matter what kind of plane.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

firemedic said:


> BTW... Does anyone have any experience with any planes from Grizzly???
> 
> I wouldn't really expect too much, but who knows...
> 
> ~tom


???

~tom


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm thinking about the 'new' Stanley 92 shoulder plane. On the description, it appears to be 'convertible' to a chisel plane, I guess by removing the whole toe portion. two questions: 1. Do you use a chisel plane and what do you think about its utility? 2. Would it be a PITA to use the 92 as such and then re-attach/re-align the toe for use as a shoulder plane? 

I've recently been working on a project where a chisel plane would have been handy (will eventually post pictures) where i needed to flatten and square an edge that had an acute inside angle at the end, so my block plane could only go so far. I actually tried a router with an identical piece as a template but was displeased with the result. after the block plane I used a combination of a long firmer and a bench chisel to extend the flattened part of the edge down to the inside corner. To me this would have been the perfect application for a chisel plane. I don't know whether this is a recent innovation though (and therefore how useful it really is). 

I'm also planning on doing Roy Underhill's Lie-Nielsen video bench hooks relatively soon. If I don't have the C.P. i'll take the same approach.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I just bought that plane about a week ago. I don't have a lot of time right now, but I'll shoot some pictures and give you my impressions later tonight.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

railaw said:


> I'm thinking about the 'new' Stanley 92 shoulder plane. On the description, it appears to be 'convertible' to a chisel plane, I guess by removing the whole toe portion. two questions: 1. Do you use a chisel plane and what do you think about its utility? 2. Would it be a PITA to use the 92 as such and then re-attach/re-align the toe for use as a shoulder plane?
> 
> I have the original # 92 from the 60's and it is easy. It even has anadjustment screw so you return to the same throat opening.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Here are a couple of pictures of the new design Stanley SW plane.
This first one is just a picture of the plane overall. 








Here's a picture of the plane with the top half removed in it's "chisel" configuration. The biggest thing to notice is all you have to comfortably hold on to the plane is the two ground finger holes on either side. When you naturally grip the plane, your palm rests on the end of the blade sticking out the back and that is very uncomfortable. I wouldn't be using it as a chisel plane for very long or for very many cuts without using a rag over the end of the blade to cushion your palm.

The length of the "chisel" plane is about 4.25", which is the length of the iron. The height is 1.5"








I have not used it much yet, but it functions as it should. There is no adjustment screw to return it to the same throat setting, but in my mind this is minor. The top of the base is machined well to the bottom and there is really no "aligning" needed, just set the top on the base and adjust for throat opening.

It does not have the same tolerances for aesthetics that you would get with Veritas or Lie Nielsen, but it is also a lot cheaper.

This last pic shows how aesthetics are off in two places. The first is the width of the "nose" (front tip) of the plane is off from side to side just over a 1/16th. No big deal functionally, but it is noticeable. The other is the slot ground for the thumb screw. It is way off square with the sides of the plane at the front. Again, no effect on functionality, but it is annoying to look at.









I got it from Amazon for $69 and got another $9 off from some deal Amazon was running at the time. Is it worth $60? - definitely. It's not as pretty as it could be, but I bought it to use, not to look at so I'm happy with it.

p.s. The blade is A2 steel and actually came sharper than I expected. It only needed a little honing to get a mirror finish on it.


----------



## BClem (Jan 14, 2013)

Here's the Cadillac:
http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?sku=042


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

now one of these is on my list. thanks


----------

